# Ibanez guitars ??



## zjq426 (Aug 23, 2009)

I always want to ask this..let me try.

I notice not many people love Ibanez guitars, i mean the MIJ ones. I agree there are many other good choices and the prestige thing is confusing people (The overall quality is actually going downhill)..but hey, aren't they good guitars? The market price for used IBZ guitars are fairly low. I mean for a new RG one tagged $2000 new is not worthy but a carefully used one in the market is usually $800...(If thats a 90's RG i think its a steal) why? Why the difference is huge? To compare, a used MIM Fender sometimes could be $500-600. Im pretty sure there are lots of MIM fender everywhere.

For me a MIJ Ibanez is a decent shredder's guitar, ultra thin neck, super low profile tremolo, and excellent craftmanship (comparing to a after fender Jackson about the same price). Although never played a ESP super-strat but I believe they are no better. (and they are more expensive)

I noticed many people here love MIJ guitars, like Tokai. But Ibanez..? Maybe theres a story i didnt know behind this? 

Im not here to offend anyone , just my curiosity.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I think part of it is as simple as the fact that the superstrat and shred era has has passed. That design (RG) is not really in demand at this time. I happen to own a USRG and its a great guitar. But thye are not as popular as they were through the 90's


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I disagree that the overall quality is going downhill. From my experience quality control at Ibanez is about as good as any guitar making company out there. Most of their guitars are not for me but that is mostly a feel standpoint and a couple of nitpicky things but as far as the construction alone and fit & finish Ibanez are at or near the top IMO.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

I`ve found interest in older Artist models has gone up over the past few years.


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

I have an Ibanez Artist AM-50, bought new in 1983, first year they made them. Beautiful semi-hollow, lutherie is superb. I wonder how much they are worth nowadays. Since then, I bought other guitars and every time, I thought of selling the AM-50 : I never could and I don't regret it ! This guitar is too beautiful.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ibanez is have a harder time with quality controle because it has to many models right now, they are split between WAY to many factories and, trying to get back in a market that's not what it used to be. The Shredder's market is VERY VERY low, and even the king they were, ibanez is now second to ESP it seem. 

Don't get me wrong, they ARE good instruments, my friends gets them all the time, but they are using the Made in Japan Thing as a selling point, so i wonder if it's making a difference anymore realy. I mean it's a tought one to judge, in the PRESTIGE series..they are made everywhere, not only in Japan. 

I just finished ready the IBANEZ History book, quite good actually, and in many occation they discuss their quality issues over the years.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I love my RG... but yeah there's definately some quality issues, the trem and pickups kinda suck.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

GuyB said:


> I have an Ibanez Artist AM-50, bought new in 1983, first year they made them. Beautiful semi-hollow, lutherie is superb. I wonder how much they are worth nowadays. Since then, I bought other guitars and every time, I thought of selling the AM-50 : I never could and I don't regret it ! This guitar is too beautiful.


I had one of those. A beautiful guitar, and played great. I sold it like a fool to get a different axe. Young and impulsive then.
I saw an ad for one in a British sale recently going for 745 Pounds....about $1400 or so Canadian dollars. But you're wise to keep yours...


----------



## dillinger4ever (Oct 27, 2009)

I have an AS-80 from 1983 that I just bought for 1K.

Truly an amazing guitar.
Sometimes it's a little hard to dial a good eq for it but once you get there it truly is an amazing guitar.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I am no expert but when I chose my hollow body, I looked at a lot of them. I finally chose the AG-75 after looking at several, getting the reviews, etc. All my guitar friends keep telling me "what a nice guitar!", including a couple of instructors I've had. It's only a couple years old, so I don't think quality is an issue.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

*Ibanez guitars*

I have owned quite a few Ibanez models in the 80's and they were just as good as anything out there.The quality and fit was very good.Thinking about a few models like the George Benson,the AS200, some Artist series were all top notch.Wish I would have kept the George Benson,what a beautifull guitar it was and fairly cheap(i think around 650.00 new).


----------



## zjq426 (Aug 23, 2009)

well well exactly my point here

Ibanez used to make good guitars and they are probably doing that now. However the prices of them are much higher than before. Plus they now put IBZ pickups on their MIJ models instead of Dimarzio's..WTF..I never tried those but i assume they pair with IBZ/Dimario's.

Back to my topic, most likely no one would jump on a new IBZ guitar for 2000 unless he is really addicted to the brand. But what makes the re-sale of an IBZ guitar hard even the price is cut half? People here suggested that not many want a shredder's guitar nowadays, but is this the whole story? Like people wont jump on a John Suhr Custom Modern 24? I doubt it.

BTW, its part of my dream to own a J-Custom, anyone here played one? Are they really good?


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

boomer said:


> I had one of those. A beautiful guitar, and played great. I sold it like a fool to get a different axe. Young and impulsive then.
> I saw an ad for one in a British sale recently going for 745 Pounds....about $1400 or so Canadian dollars. But you're wise to keep yours...


I paid 400$ cnd, new, in 1983.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Maybe this particular website isn't full of ibanez fanboys, but they are most definitely out there!

Ibanez guitars seem quite on par with schecter, LTD, and Jacksons in similar (or lower ) price brackets. They cost more new though, so some people let the other dude take the fall, then buy used.

J-Custom: as close to Ibanez LACS as you're going to get. Which means better woods, better attention to detail, and finishes other then black, grey, navy blue, or white.

Keep in mind that quite a few players find ibanez necks too thin. If it's not comfortable to me, it doesn't really matter how well it's made - I will still be uncomfortable playing it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

When I think of Ibanez I don't think of shredder guitars, and Ibanez was wise to jump on that bandwagon when they did, but also not to jump off from other types of guitars.

I think of the late 70's/early 80's Ibanez guitars--like my Iceman.
Or their Artcore line-like my AF95

Both of those have chunky necks.
(Although the current Iceman model has a thinner neck.)

Having two of them, I am a fan of certain Ibanez guitars, and an Ibanez fan in general.


----------



## LarryLimerick (Nov 23, 2009)

I am fairly new to guitars, but Ibanez has been the first brand that has really jumped out at me.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Poor guy *L*

Ibanez probably makes something for everyone, it's a question of whether you're buying new or used and what your budget is.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

I have an Ibanez sabre "prestige" that i got in a multi trade with some other things for one of my amps. I am not a shredder, but this is a really nice guitar. I was surprised.


----------



## Nickelo (Apr 9, 2007)

I agree with many comments posted already. I think one of the biggies already touched upon is that the "shred" era has passed.

I believe overall quality is still there. That being said, there are things about Ibanez that are really shying people away such as $1k and up guitars having Ibanez-designed pickups, limited choices in color selection (seems like it's always black, but Ibanez seem to be changing a bit on this point), and constantly experimenting with trems, releasing poorer quality ones (whether it's for a rush to put out something new, or to avoid licensing).

The best score for Ibanez, though, is probably in the used selection as the guitars don't tend to increase in value; hence you can get the "quality" models for a lesser price, some of which some people will argue are better than today's Prestige line.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

http://www.ibanez.co.jp/world/country/frame_canada.html

There are lots of different models. Too many to generalize about things. I particularly dig the hollows and semi-hollows. The local dealer usually has a few.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

as someone that owns two ibanez RG's I think I have a few things to say about them 

first off, I'd venture to say that with the quality, it's like anything else guitar related and you should try before you buy and give the guitar a good once over to make sure it's up to snuff. 

and I might be speaking for myself here, but I find that anything prestige related is a little overpriced IMO (ibanez didn't get their foothold by charging a big premium for the RG550 in the 80's. . it made it's mark due to being a cheap but well put together instrument with the thin necks that got them their reputation as a legitimate builder) but for the most part still offer something that sets it apart 

and to second Nickelo, ibanez pickups are either horrid rubbish (INF's, AH's, and PSND's) or the pickups tend to be horribly mismatched for the bodywood (V7 and V8 don't belong in basswood, from what I've heard they actually do quite well in mahogany bodies or similar). and the proprietary hardware is frustrating. . .if it breaks or needs repair then you're not going to be using the guitar for a long time as it can take a very long time to get replacement parts (talking months bordering on a year)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mooh said:


> http://www.ibanez.co.jp/world/country/frame_canada.html
> 
> There are lots of different models. Too many to generalize about things. I particularly dig the hollows and semi-hollows. The local dealer usually has a few.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Hey, I like the archtops, at least for me they work well.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice post. Particularly these comments: 



Phlegethon said:


> ibanez didn't get their foothold by charging a big premium for the RG550 in the 80's. . it made it's mark due to being a cheap but well put together instrument with the thin necks that got them their reputation as a legitimate builder) but for the most part still offer something that sets it apart
> 
> and to second Nickelo, ibanez pickups are either horrid rubbish (INF's, AH's, and PSND's) or the pickups tend to be horribly mismatched for the bodywood (V7 and V8 don't belong in basswood, from what I've heard they actually do quite well in mahogany bodies or similar). and the proprietary hardware is frustrating. . .if it breaks or needs repair then you're not going to be using the guitar for a long time as it can take a very long time to get replacement parts (talking months bordering on a year)


What Ibanez should have done was continue to offer the RG550 all the way to present. The model would have been a consistent flagship and cornerstone. Now there are so many *RG*add whatever numbers and it' probably a model* * offered and with the short time reissue of the RG550 I think it slapped their own legacy in the face. 

The pickups for some reason all seem to work well with *uber gain* but not much else IMO and I always start thinking about what pickup I'd try in one if it were me.


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

smorgdonkey said:


> What Ibanez should have done was continue to offer the RG550 all the way to present. The model would have been a consistent flagship and cornerstone. Now there are so many *RG*add whatever numbers and it' probably a model* * offered and with the short time reissue of the RG550 I think it slapped their own legacy in the face.
> 
> The pickups for some reason all seem to work well with *uber gain* but not much else IMO and I always start thinking about what pickup I'd try in one if it were me.


I'll both agree and disagree with you, a few of the variants of the 550 are rather good (the 560 and 565 on the discontinued end, and the 321MH provided one swaps out the INF pickups for ones that can actually articulate notes instead of farting them out) however pretty much every other variation leaves me scratching my head. . . .

as far as the V series pickups go they seem to be a bit harder to EQ as the RG gives me the "jack of all trades, master of none" vibe so it really doesn't have a specific baseline sound (if you were to mention that someone plays a strat, that gives another guitarist a mental reference to what they sound like and a good estimate on what they like to play) which makes it a good bit harder to dial something in. even after I dropped EMG's in my main ibby six this still holds true

as far as that last little bit, I would say that pretty much anybody who buys an ibanez who is also reasonably seasoned also same thing. . .although to repeat myself, a lot of ibanez guitars come with trash for pickups so not too surprised that they only would sound good with a dimed amp


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Phlegethon said:


> ibanez didn't get their foothold by charging a big premium for the RG550 in the 80's. . it made it's mark due to being a cheap but well put together instrument with the thin necks that got them their reputation as a legitimate builder but for the most part still offer something that sets it apart


Uh...small note on your post, Ibanez is an Export Company, Ibanez is NOT a Guitar builder, Ibanez does'nt "own" a guitar shop per say. they are not like Fender or Gibson. Ibanez basicaly as contracts with a LOT of different companies to build their guitars, and it keeps changing...the reason Ibanez started to go up in price in the 90's, and a LOT was due to export fees and the currency exchange basicaly.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I think some of Ibanze's 'off the beaten path' models are fantastic. I love the Jet Kings and the Artcores. 

I used to own one of the higher end Ax series and it was an amazing guitar for the price. I wish I still had it. The stock pickups weren't fantastic, but comparable to what other manufacturers offer at that price point. I didn't know much about upgrading pickups at that time. I wish I had this still for a mod platform. This guitar was a budget 'SG killer".


----------



## zjq426 (Aug 23, 2009)

So far i can tell that:
1. The demands of "shred" guitars are low
2. New Ibanez guitars are over-priced
3. New Ibanez guitars have crap pickups
4. New tremelo on new Ibanez is not better than the old one

1,2,3,4 -> 5. Used "new" Ibanez guitars should not be more expensive than a good old Ibanez like RG550

Guess this is the answer.
Like I missed the era we had cheap/quality guitars and the time where shredders lived.

Anyway
I still want to get my hands on a J-Custom.:smile:
oh btw if i became a shredder i feel just fine.:rockon2:


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Phlegethon said:


> I'll both agree and disagree with you, a few of the variants of the 550 are rather good


To be clear, I was not stating that any of the RG guitars weren't good, just that there are, and have been, far too many models & that they should not have abandoned the model (RG550) which brought them to the forefront(ish).


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Just a note: ibanez actually listened to consumers, and released 7-strings and 8-strings people actually want to buy (helloooo RGA's!)


----------



## Nickelo (Apr 9, 2007)

Budda said:


> Just a note: ibanez actually listened to consumers, and released 7-strings and 8-strings people actually want to buy (helloooo RGA's!)


Absolutely true. They've also listened to the consumer in terms of offering "other" colors than black (yellow, blue), as well as putting maple boards on the RG's.

However, even though I've never played one, I think I would pick up an Agile 7 or 8-stringer over and Ibanez, based on reviews I've seen/read.

Then again, Ibanez are trying to appease everyone, rather than a few hundred who are looking for shred-era guitars (and everything included with them - colors, shapes)


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Just one in my herd...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I've owned 3 Ibby's. Now just have 2. My first guitar (an early 80's Studio Artist), and a fantastic Ash neck through J-Craft Prestige RGA:
















This could be a desert-island guitar for me. Its a thrill to play, and IMO a JEM killer.

The RG450DX I had was not impressive for many of the reasons given by other posters.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

I don't know anything about the newer Ibanez guitars, since 1980 that is... I have a 79 Artist and it is an amazing guitar. The build quality and tone are stellar. I do like the look of some of the shred style gits though.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

here she is:









[/IMG]


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

I disassembled/recycled an older lower-end Ibanez rg at one point, and they seem like fairly solid guitars (solid in a quality sense) except for the fact that the headstock snapped and that's why it was scrapped in the first place.

I'm a fan of those natural finish Mohogany body RGs.


Personally I think that the whole novelty of the Ibanez rg has just worn down a bit, and they aren't quite as hyped as they used to be. They seem to sell quite a bit with younger people, still.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I have found that they can range from great to horrible....within the same model. 

To me Ibanez is a company that must be played before buying.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

zjq426 said:


> So far i can tell that:
> 1. The demands of "shred" guitars are low
> ...


You hit the nail on the head.




zjq426 said:


> ...
> 2. New Ibanez guitars are over-priced


Yes, but many guitars are over-priced - can you say 'Gibson'!



zjq426 said:


> ...
> 5. Used "new" Ibanez guitars should not be more expensive than a good old Ibanez like RG550...


Really depends on which 'new' Ibanez vs. which old.

My 2 cents:

I've had 2 Jems, 2 Sabres and an obscene amount of RG's (550s, 560s, 570s, 565s, 750s, 760s, 770s, one 770DX and one USA Custom. Hell, I even had 2 left-handed 550s), so I'm probably as qualified as anyone on here to speak about these guitars. With the exception of the Jems, all the others I've mentioned can still be had cheap on the used market if you're patient enough and look around. If you're looking for a shredder and want a thin neck, it's tough to beat them for the price. I've also owned a few 'real' ESPs ('MI Custom', 'MII Custom', '487', 'Lynch Sunburst Tiger', 'Horizon Deluxe') before they became mainstream. With the exception of the neck shape, I'd say quality-wise, the two brands are comparable (when comparing Japan-made ESPs to Japan-made Ibanez). While we're at it, Japan-made Charvels from the late 80's/early 90's are in that same league as well. Jeez, I can't even remember where I was going with this...sorry, it's late.


----------



## zjq426 (Aug 23, 2009)

vds5000 said:


> You hit the nail on the head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. Could have seen your reply earlier


----------

